# Moving From Canada to Dubai to Teach



## jilliandanielle (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi,

I am moving to Dubai this August from Canada. I have all my documentation in order and just a little unsure about what to expect. If any one could provide advice or suggestions, I would be so greatful.

1) I will be teaching Grade 3 girls, probably Language Arts and Science/Math intigrated. What would be some good resources to bring? Teaching Tips? Dress code?

2) Packing. I will be buying all household materials there, besides clothes and a a few personal items, is there anything essential I should be packing? Bring a lap top or buy one there? Things that I shouldn't pack? Should I leave most of my dresses or pack them?

3) Any other general info.

Thanks.

Jill


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

As for dress code, bear in mind that this is a muslim country and when at work and out and about generally you should probably dress more modestly than you could do in Canada (winter weather not withstanding!)

I don't understnd why you are suggesting that you should leave your dresses behind. In the summer heat, dresses are one of the coolest things to wear. Just only wear the strappy little ones to appropriate places.

-


----------



## Kriss (Jun 27, 2010)

jilliandanielle said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am moving to Dubai this August from Canada. I have all my documentation in order and just a little unsure about what to expect. If any one could provide advice or suggestions, I would be so greatful.
> 
> ...


Hi, better bring yr clothes and rgding dress code at yr school depends on yr school. Here i found smart casuals in many school.


----------



## Kriss (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi, better bring yr clothes and rgding dress code at yr school depends on yr school. Here i found smart casuals in many school


----------

